
Spain Has Conquered the World - fasteo
https://twitter.com/worldwarbot/status/1142073475613507586
======
gus_massa
Better title: " _WorldWarBot 2020: Spain Has Conquered the World_ "

I think it's better to submit a technical article about how this bot work. I
tried looking in the site but I didn't find one. Any suggestions?

